# vienna sausages!!!



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

my mom thinks she should be feeding her dog vienna sausages. what harm and damage can they do to a dog exactlly. i really want to talk her out of it, it does not sound like a good idea.
i think she is wanting to only feed them. i know it will not be balanced.

if someone could help me out please do!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it's a processed food of the worst kind. people shouldn't eat them either...

look at the ingredients...

just the preservatives alone will kill ya


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't do it!!

Like two months ago my father was feeding Pompadour leftovers and also this canned stuff when I wasn't looking.

He doubled his weight in less than 15 days and was refusing to eat his normal meals. :frown:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

the poor little shih tzu is still alive.
mom feeds her potted meat and vienna sausages. 

surprisingly she is going pretty good on them. i just wish mom would listen to me about how bad they are for dogs to eat as dog food. 
atleast she stopped feeding the little dog fried foods.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Are talking about the little sausages in the tin with the pull top?


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Pot em a Ritz cracker and wash it down with a Grape Nehigh soda. Aint nuttin better in da hole wid world! Smack my lips ...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Doc said:


> Pot em a Ritz cracker and wash it down with a Grape Nehigh soda. Aint nuttin better in da hole wid world! Smack my lips ...


I used to eat that that a LOT when I was in high school working for my dad in the highway construction business. That was my lunch at least 2 or 3 times a week. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I know that Vienna sausages are highly processed and not great for people...but compared to dog food, how bad can they really be? They have considerably more meat in them than needless, inappropriate ingredients right?

Ingredients: Mechanically Separated Chicken, Water, Beef, Pork, Salt, Corn Syrup, Less Than 2%: Mustard, Spices, Natural Flavorings, Dried Garlic, Sodium Nitrite.

Compared to commercially made diets, I would say these are better....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

O.K. so these are the ones in the pull top can, when Cayenne was a puppy I gave her a couple of these a few times and what I noticed was an increase in energy, has to be the corn syrup, they sit in this crap for how long and it is absorbed into the meat. After long term use what will that do to a dogs kidney, diabetes?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> O.K. so these are the ones in the pull top can, when Cayenne was a puppy I gave her a couple of these a few times and what I noticed was an increase in energy, has to be the corn syrup, they sit in this crap for how long and it is absorbed into the meat. After long term use what will that do to a dogs kidney, diabetes?


Honestly you don't know what it was...it could have been completely unrelated to these. Who knows. I personally wouldn't feed these to my dogs, unless it was just one can for treats or something, but certainly not on a regular basis!

You could say the same thing about all the carbs in commercial feeds that reek havoc on a dog's system...diabetes is a far too common thing with dogs and cats nowadays...just like with people :frown:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

I think I'll go buy a case and a box of Ritz and have an evening snack! Tasty little thangs they are ...


----------



## parkerpdx (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey there.... I have a cji/pom who is 8 and she wont eat anything but chicken vienna sausages. As for the ingredients, the only one I see that worries me is the nitrates. I have gone to the local doggie store where they have every natural and raw diet.... they sre kinda snooty though and they just tell me to strarve her then put raw meat in front of her and that;; do it. Im just wondering if the cchicken sausages are so bad? at $1 a can, they are more affordable than other canned dog foods..... oh well... im gonna keep trying to mix in some of the dog food called "now" little bites and maybe wet it down a little with chicken broth.

P.S. my dog runs around with only 3 working legs cause she broke her back left as a puppy and the muscle never came back, but she keeps up with our other chi/pug/poodle Sofie out on walks!

I sure hope she lives to at least 15..... thats still too soon.

Thanks for listening... any words on the chicken vienna sausages is appreciated.

Parker


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They're packed with lots of salt and fat. Alone they don't comprise a balanced diet. Long term I think you'd see health problems based on lack of overall nutrition. 

Have you tried doing home cooked?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

There's no source of calcium..


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

david555 said:


> I am also giving sausages to my puppy and he is feeling better than before.


Do you not feed anything else?.no kibble, raw or home cooked?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

This is why vets hate raw feeders. All they see is people who feed inbalanced and unhealthy meals. I am sorry but your dog cannot thrive on just vienna sausages.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

david555 said:


> I am also giving sausages to my puppy and he is feeling better than before.


My guess is that this is a spammer just trying to make any random post so that you'll click on his link. Check his siggy. But DON'T click on it!! :wink:


----------

